# Eggfeeders!



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Just some shots I've taken recently...


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

That first frog looks a bit like O. occultator. Very cool


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pattern of your frogs is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice frogs! Redhead histos?


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Love the heavily spotted example midway through. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

any courting?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

He calls at her all day but nothing beyond that that I've witnessed so far.


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice frogs!!! You need to get these guys breeding. The big obligates are my passion! 

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome frogs,Zach....... I'm Jealous!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you know if they are related to one another or did you get them from different breeders? It would be interesting to know why the one seems to lack the orange color.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Beautiful frogs! I'd love to see more of these in the hobby. Wishing you luck in the future!


----------



## Amoson (Apr 22, 2014)

Really cool frogs! Your tank looks nice too, would you mind posting a whole picture of it? I'm trying to brainstorm some ideas.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Do you know if they are related to one another or did you get them from different breeders? It would be interesting to know why the one seems to lack the orange color.


Mark, 

These two are not directly related to one another. The dad of the individual with reduced color also lacks the classic red head look you see in most specimens. I've seen a number of the froglets produced by that pair, and they seem to run the spectrum. I imagine the lack of color can be explained by individual variation.

I'll take an FTS tomorrow.


----------



## rillaboratories (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice. How thick is that cork?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's an older FTS of their tank. This was prior to installing misters, and it is much more grown in now. 










Also, another tank that houses Paru sylvatica (again taken when first planted)


































I'll work on taking some updated shots this week. The cork panels are about 3/8"


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Updated shots of the two tanks...


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome tanks

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

What's the name of the brom that appears to have a dark base?


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Vriesea Erythrodactylon


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

mongo77 said:


> What's the name of the brom that appears to have a dark base?





TheCoon said:


> Vriesea Erythrodactylon


I'm betting they are V. vagans.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome frogs and awesome tank!


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> I'm betting they are V. vagans.


How much you wanna bet?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

TheCoon said:


> How much you wanna bet?


Yeah they do look like V. erythrodactylon. I think either they are a larger growing clone or these vivs are smaller than they look. The V. erythrodactylon I grow are about the size of a softball, these look twice that size.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Those are indeed Vr. erythrodactylon and supposedly the "small" form. They are larger than softballs, though.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Love the patterns of the sylvies


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheCoon said:


> How much you wanna bet?


Whew! I would have lost the bet! Because I would bet for V. vagans.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice builds and frogs!!!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

All I can say is mind blowing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

2 erythrodactylon and 1 vagans next to a ff cup - will be using these with similar type frogs


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Chris! Feel free to add frog pictures here as well


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Some updated pictures...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

More...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

More...


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting pictures of your vivariums. I like the design of both of them. They've given me ideas for my next build, especially your use of the cork panels.

Nice looking frogs too.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Unbelievable! What are the brown ones in the last post, right after the aguacate?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

L8apex said:


> Unbelievable! What are the brown ones in the last post, right after the aguacate?


Looks like Loma Estrella / Uyama to me.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful frogs, congratulations!


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Antone is right, those are Uyama.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Just some kids swimming around










some more pictures...


















and lastly, the pinnacle of my frog keeping to this point (pictures taken through glass so not to disturb)


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Fabulous thanks so much for sharing and the wonderful pictures,nowt better than the first glimpse of a new tiny face

best

Stu


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is some great timing, congratulations Zach. You should be very proud 

John


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice stud Redhead, can't wait to see his offspring grow up.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful frogs and enclosures, well done!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

boombotty said:


> Nice stud Redhead, can't wait to see his offspring grow up.


Thanks Scott! So far, so good. I'm sure the patterns will change greatly as the kids grow up, but they're looking to have some real potential so far.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

First Puerto Viejo kiddo growing up. Here's hoping to a few more of these!


----------

